# stash spots



## bsandhu

yeah,im a little curious how the hell do you put a stash spot into a dash, or door panels of a car 

has anyone done it?


----------



## N-Do

I'd Like to see some for G-Bodies, cuz i just picked up an 81 Regal, and all i got for now is just stuffin behind the radio


----------



## MR. BUICK

:nono:


----------



## DarknessWithin

guns are bad for la raza


----------



## enough_talkin

never made stash spots just drops under the floormats


----------



## LOWX732

> _Originally posted by N-Do_@Aug 5 2007, 09:49 AM~8475201
> *I'd Like to see some for G-Bodies, cuz i just picked up an 81 Regal, and all i got for now is just stuffin behind the radio
> *




remove the ashtray mechanism and simplly put the "completely legal items" in the hole thats above it behind your head unit .

.. the plate on my buick center console lifts up also.. good stash spot


----------



## GYNX718

MY BOY USED TO PUT HIS .380 IN HIS AC VENT IN HIS CIVIC...HE JUST PULLS IT OUT...PUSH IT BACK IN LIKE IT WUZ NEVER TAKEN APART...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

ive got one n the center of my dash, just lift up the speaker grill and put n a box 
ive also seen a dude whose stereo was n his glove box, but he made a panel with the face plate to another shitty radio, and built a box where is radio was, and made the panel flip down if u pressed this switch


----------



## Reverend Hearse

in the rodeo , i cut the rearmost screws off of the console and put the heads back on with epoxy. it lifs up with alittle effort. in the lac the window switch panel snaps in and out of place. you just have to look at your ride and figure it out. but chances are good if the cops think youre up to no good , they will tear at every little panel they can until there pleased that nothing is there. and remember , theve seen everything , its getting harder to be slick.....


----------



## 3wheelKing

i bought a custom console at an auction awhile back...it was too big for my regal so i went to cut it down to size. After i took the top off i saw an actuator inside and when i unbolted it from the driver side panel the whole panel dropped open. I assume it musta been wired to a hidden switch.


----------



## bsandhu

mine would be more for a stash from the parents haha


----------



## TORONTO




----------



## bsandhu

thats dope wherd u get that shifter nob from?

but also i woudl want to be stashin stuff a little bigger then that >>


----------



## DarknessWithin

motor cycle shop.
either that or they have them on some kiddie bikes at wal marts.


hell, you can find some pretty rad shit by going to unusual places.
im getting a fuckin dope rearview mirror from a bike shop. shits got flames on it - all chrome. gonna mount it on the dash though.


----------



## GYNX718

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 6 2007, 01:12 AM~8481837
> *motor cycle shop.
> either that or they have them on some kiddie bikes at wal marts.
> hell, you can find some pretty rad shit by going to unusual places.
> im getting a fuckin dope rearview mirror from a bike shop. shits got flames on it - all chrome. gonna mount it on the dash though.
> *



DAMN BULLET SHIFTER ON KIDDIE BIKES....WUT IS THIS WORLD COMIN 2


----------



## bsandhu

yea, im curious to where one would go in a 80' monte carlo


----------



## DarknessWithin

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 6 2007, 06:02 AM~8482327
> *DAMN BULLET SHIFTER ON KIDDIE BIKES....WUT IS THIS WORLD COMIN 2
> *


i think its more stupid looking than anything. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## hombre714

nice


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 6 2007, 01:04 AM~8481796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aah the wcc autozone special , i got one of those , i forgot it opened , time to go see what i forgot about.....


----------



## 84 2 dr cut

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 4 2007, 10:45 PM~8473963
> *yeah,im a little curious how the hell do you put a stash spot into a dash, or door panels of a car
> 
> has anyone done it?
> *


 are you a fed?


----------



## Greenteam

find a spot big enough for a box make a box make couple switches to open it here n there . done.


----------



## bsandhu

> _Originally posted by 84 2 dr cut_@Aug 15 2007, 01:37 PM~8561803
> *are you a fed?
> *



lol, no im a 16 year old kid from white rock, bc tryina figure out where to stash some weed in my car so parents dont get all nosiey and find it


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Great topic... Anyone do anything in a 62? I'm working on something in my center console...


----------



## BRICKS

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 19 2007, 06:06 PM~8590889
> *lol, no im a 16 year old kid from white rock, bc tryina figure out where to stash some weed in my car so parents dont get all nosiey and find it
> *



lock ur car doors or hide it in the trunk. use to hide smoke under the horn button on a 86 camaro my mom has. havent had to hide shit in a while unless im riding with it.


----------



## TORONTO

the pocket is always the best place to keep it... just dont give them a reason 2 search you


----------



## Reverend Hearse

at 16 , fool i was hiding in in my lungs where it belonged , what s the worst gonna happen , you gonna get grounded? dont smoke weed then , its for grown ups. unless you can man up and tell them whats up .....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

at 16 , fool i was hiding in in my lungs where it belonged , what s the worst gonna happen , you gonna get grounded? dont smoke weed then , its for grown ups. unless you can man up and tell them whats up .....


----------



## bsandhu

lol, homie i bet i could out smoke you
and it aint that i dont want my shit gettin flushed, happened to many times before


----------



## bluebyrd86

:0 


> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 6 2007, 01:04 AM~8481796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## POKERZ661

IF YOU ARE INTERESTED WE CAN BUILD YOU A SAFE THAT WOULD NOT OPEN BY ACCIDENT. YOU WOULD HAVE TO ACTIVATE IT FROM A SWITCH. 












OR CONTACT US AT [email protected]


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 19 2007, 06:06 PM~8590889
> *lol, no im a 16 year old kid from white rock, bc tryina figure out where to stash some weed in my car so parents dont get all nosiey and find it
> *




STOP SMOKIN


----------



## biggeazy-e

why carry it if you're afraid to get caught??


----------



## bsandhu

like i said, before im not tryin to hide it fromt he police, just my parents.


----------



## biggeazy-e

Like I said, why carry it if you're AFRAID TO GET CAUGHT?


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Sep 11 2007, 10:14 PM~8770390
> *Like I said, why carry it if you're AFRAID TO GET CAUGHT?
> *


 :biggrin: pussy


----------



## FWDFleetwood

Sounds like he ain't afaid of gettin caught, he's afraid of his shit gettin flushed, but my question is, where is his creativity? Most people I know who smoke weed are really creative, and they get their best ideas when they're stoned.


----------



## bsandhu

lol i aint creative cause i havn't blazed in awhile....
and im hella lazy but yea im gonna try to rig something up for a "center consel"

and yeah i aint scared of getting caught i jus dont wanna lose my sweet sweet kush


----------



## MetchoMonteCarlo

jeeeeez your from the westcoast of b.c your parents should smoke. no?


----------



## bsandhu

lol nope
im punjabi n yeaaaah


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## RAGTOPROY

My homie had a stash in his Aurora where the pass side airbag goes. Put car in nuetral, flick a hidden switch and then roll down passenger window switch.....window doesnt come down but instead airbag compartment raises up! Big enuff to put a McDonalds happy meal in :thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

all the cars ive ever had. had a glove box lock.......done


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 17 2007, 06:43 PM~8811146
> *My homie had a stash in his Aurora where the pass side airbag goes. Put car in nuetral, flick a hidden switch and then roll down passenger window switch.....window doesnt come down but instead airbag compartment raises up! Big enuff to put a McDonalds happy meal in  :thumbsup:
> *



pics or it didnt happen, that sounds like too much...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

You guys are too fuc%$#@ funny with all this hidin' shit. Don't ya think that there are cops that read these topics????? You even shown them where to hide the shit.lol
P :uh:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Sep 19 2007, 07:37 PM~8827879
> *pics or it didnt happen, that sounds like too much...
> *


Naw alot of people on this in the lou homie. Cats got whole speaker boxes that open up with switches and relays. Give you another hint............6x9 compartments. im out, the feds might be trying to infultrate. you already know too much :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 19 2007, 09:01 PM~8828565
> *You guys are too fuc%$#@ funny with all this hidin' shit. Don't ya think that there are cops that read these topics????? You even shown them where to hide the shit.lol
> P :uh:
> *


EXACTLY


----------



## bluebyrd86

:biggrin:


----------



## desktopgold

my opinion, buy a stash bag that says stash on it in huge letters . put evrything in it that should go in it as the night progresses. when intrudders or enforcers come throw the bag. make it all velvety so no fingerprints or somthin . i always got drove crazy when my holms would be rollin with me and be stashin stuff all over my car . 1 police dog and that was it . but you gotta be straight to think like that . i love the idea of the drop below the floor matts tight . i always kept a bucket of strange brew around when i was partyin too, like some household cleaner or somthin ,so if we ever got the door kicked in , i would have submerged my utencills and all in the bucket makin it useless to testing or fingerprinting . oh i had it all worked out . i was probobly wrong.


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

Check the covers for you seat brackets.. most of the interior in new cars all snaps in. try to remove a speaker grill or in a 02 chev silverado, the lower dash opens right up, either that or the door pockets come right out when you remove the screw on the bottom.. 

FYI, it's all fun till the K-9 comes.


----------



## 85CrownVictoria

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 27 2007, 08:27 PM~8655689
> *lol, homie i bet i could out smoke you
> and it aint that i dont want my shit gettin flushed, happened to many times before
> *


at those years anyone can outsmoke anybody.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 17 2007, 04:43 PM~8811146
> *My homie had a stash in his Aurora where the pass side airbag goes. Put car in nuetral, flick a hidden switch and then roll down passenger window switch.....window doesnt come down but instead airbag compartment raises up! Big enuff to put a McDonalds happy meal in  :thumbsup:
> *


pics or diagrams...sound like a bunch of work.....


----------



## olskulow

in the spinner cap of your wirewheels


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

Carry it in the trunk by the Pound


----------



## tical killa beez

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Oct 18 2007, 07:13 PM~9033663
> *in the spinner cap of your wirewheels
> *




anyone try this????????????? :0





but this is what i've used before..... put it in your gas cap if it has to open with a switch... or keep your washer fluid relatively low and put that bag inside the cap just enough to not fall in...


----------



## bsandhu

thad be tooo much work....to knock it offf wheni wanna blaze

so atleast once a day lol....

it could work for the border but who the fuck is stupid enough to do that?


----------



## bung

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Oct 19 2007, 02:54 AM~9036340
> *it could work for the border but who the fuck is stupid enough to do that?
> *


should we really answer?


----------



## magicmike

were can you order thatt shiftr


----------



## olskulow

Ive never done it, I dont blaze. Ive seen people do it before though. I can remove a knock off pretty quick though. It only takes a couple of minutes to remove it. You want a stash spot there you go.


----------



## 79burider

if you have a 79 malibu or any g body with the smokers package under te ashtray in the counsel is a hole with cables runninf under the car you can stash shit in there if you needa spot jus be sure to have no roaches in the ashtray so the kanine unit dont go rite to the ashtray cus ur stash will be under it


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Aug 19 2007, 08:06 PM~8590889
> *lol, no im a 16 year old kid from white rock, bc tryina figure out where to stash some weed in my car so parents dont get all nosiey and find it
> *


just smoke it all up...


----------



## bsandhu

hard to do that when you grab a oz at a time, wayy cheaper that way


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@Oct 19 2007, 03:18 PM~9040177
> *were can you order thatt shiftr
> *


About $20 at autozone. They have matching lock rods and valve caps too.


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 6 2007, 02:04 AM~8481796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how come my cutlasss only gets to 85 and your got 140? :scrutinize:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Oct 21 2007, 10:56 PM~9054024
> *how come my cutlasss only gets to 85 and your got 140? :scrutinize:
> *


thats probably kilometers.... :uh: :uh:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 22 2007, 05:41 PM~9059119
> *thats probably kilometers.... :uh:  :uh:
> *


Yup, you can see in the pic where it goes up to 85mph under the bigger numbers which are KM


----------



## manu samoa

BSSANDHU GO TO YOUR ROOM!!! LAYITLOW IS GROUNDING YOU FOR BEING A DUMB-ASS!!! .........talking about ''im hiding it from my parents''....***** PLEASE!! :cheesy:


----------



## bsandhu

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Oct 25 2007, 09:27 PM~9086250
> *BSSANDHU GO TO YOUR ROOM!!! LAYITLOW IS GROUNDING YOU FOR BEING A DUMB-ASS!!! .........talking about ''im hiding it from my parents''....***** PLEASE!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: no momma noooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :angry:


----------



## manu samoa

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Oct 25 2007, 08:31 PM~9086291
> *:uh: no momma noooooooooooooooooooooooooo! :angry:
> *


 AND DO THE DISHES WHILE YOU AT IT!!!


----------



## LOWX732

one time i threw a baggie with 18 kalonopin in my car trhough the window which was slightly opened... i didnt see it again for another 2 months when i went to fix the window it somehow made it into the door behind the door panel... not a stash spot but a wierd story


----------



## bsandhu

hahaha thats awsome

i acutally found a spot, (i did not have to cut remove anything whatsoever) 
and it is water proof, and not in the passanger cabin


----------



## chaddyb

I stash my glock on the seat right next to me. sometimes on the dash.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 18 2007, 05:16 PM~9032747
> *pics or diagrams...sound like a bunch of work.....
> *


was, the homie paid like $1100 for it  
.......but well worth it!


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Sep 11 2007, 07:56 PM~8770215
> *why carry it if you're afraid to get caught??
> *


X'S 2
KEEP IT IN YOUR LAP SO YOU CAN USE IT WHEN YOU NEED IT BYE THE TIME YOU GET IT OUT OF YOUR STASH SPOT ITS ALL OVER :guns: :guns: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 19 2007, 08:01 PM~8828565
> *You guys are too fuc%$#@ funny with all this hidin' shit. Don't ya think that there are cops that read these topics????? You even shown them where to hide the shit.lol
> P :uh:
> *


I WAS THINKING THE SAME THING DOG
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchevy59

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Oct 18 2007, 06:13 PM~9033663
> *in the spinner cap of your wirewheels
> *


THIS IS A GOOD ONE ALL YOU HAVE TO DO ASK WHO EVER IS CHASEING YOU TO STOP AND WAIT A SECOND WHILE YOU GET YOUR SPINNER CAP OFF AND GET YOUR HEAT AND HOW MANNY PEOPLE ARE ROLLING WITH SPINNER CAPS ANY WAYS LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## biggeazy-e

This topic is fucking gay, period.


----------



## EazyE10286

A good place would be inside of the adapter for knockoffs...


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## Reverend Hearse

all i got to say is if you afraid of getting caught and going to jail..... leave it at home....


----------



## THEREGAL

drug free is the way to be 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:uh: :twak:


----------



## bsandhu

like i said i already found a spot, so this is pointless now


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Nov 9 2007, 09:48 PM~9194361
> *like i said i already found a spot, so this is pointless now
> *


Wouldn't want momma and daddy to know what their little girl is doing behind closed doors....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

5 pages and only a pic of a store bought shift knob :uh:


----------



## bad company

Hey man back in the old days we used to get a magnetic key holder and put a small amount inside and place it in the vent ,pops out easily, plastic vent is by the striker that your door latches toon the body of car, not the door. we would just have a screwdriver to pop out when needed.also i had a rounded back seat that had a drink holder in the middle with a spring attatched so that if we got pulled over we would pull the panel forward and drop- the stuff into the trunk area.we had a wall below the speaker area that the stuff would stay behind and if the trunk was opened you would not even know to look behind the button tufted panel


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 6 2007, 03:04 AM~8481796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great :cheesy: Now where do you live :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 3 2007, 08:34 AM~9145113
> *THIS IS A GOOD ONE ALL YOU HAVE TO DO ASK WHO EVER IS CHASEING YOU  TO STOP AND WAIT A SECOND WHILE YOU GET YOUR SPINNER CAP OFF AND GET YOUR HEAT AND HOW MANNY PEOPLE ARE ROLLING WITH SPINNER CAPS ANY WAYS LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



It aint stupid if your runnin the drugs, I took my homie to buy some and we just un bolted the center cap on my Mondera's and away we went without a worry of getting pulled over


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by bsandhu_@Sep 12 2007, 06:52 PM~8777854
> *lol i aint creative cause i havn't blazed in awhile....
> and im hella lazy but yea im gonna try to rig something up for a "center consel"
> 
> and yeah i aint scared of getting caught i jus dont wanna lose my sweet sweet kush
> *


 :uh: QUIT SMOKIN THEN FOOL


----------



## biggeazy-e

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 30 2007, 11:53 PM~9569530
> *Great :cheesy: Now where do you live :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


He's in Canada, where the bacon looks like sausage patties... He probably only hides ass lube in his stash spot... :ugh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 1 2008, 11:06 AM~9580324
> *He's in Canada, where the bacon looks like sausage patties... He probably only hides ass lube in his stash spot... :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 29775

i was thinking of under my window power switch... behind the dash... or a box of armor wipes... and hide it underneath the wipes


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 27 2007, 10:40 AM~8649285
> *at 16 , fool i was hiding in in my lungs where it belonged , what s the worst gonna happen , you gonna get grounded? dont smoke weed then , its for grown ups. unless you can man up and tell them whats up .....
> *


x2 I was trying to smoke my body weight in weed back then. My buddy used to keep his shit in tupperware things and hide them in his room. Your best bet is to not ride around with more than you can eat anywayz.


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Aug 6 2007, 01:04 AM~8481796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## shortydoowop138

Quick place I found to stash my goods was next to da glove box.. I have a Type T and I'd just compress da clip that holds it in and stash whatever I had in the opening behind da glovebox and under the air vent..


----------

